# Morning IBS-D



## Padme (Aug 18, 2003)

Okay, I want to take a count on how many of you get this. IBS-D in the morning...like getting up too early, as in getting up early for school/at school. Being late for school/missing school. Why is it always in the morning? That's what I want to know....maybe I'm subconsciously worried about school or some reason and the subconscious worry and panic bring on the attack?


----------



## E2horsecrzy4u (Aug 19, 2003)

That is exactly what happens to me! I hate it! And I am starting at a new school on Friday so I know I will get sick before school! Email me at e2horsecrzy4u###hotmail.com


----------



## Alexia_7 (Aug 22, 2003)

i no what u guys mean. i've been waking up for a while with a rumbling, gassy stomach and i'm so worried about school. i start new school nxt wed and im really anxious because at my old school whenever my tummy would loudly give off a warning sign that there was gas in my tummy i'd get funny looks. it seems that some poeple i talk to just shrug there shoulders and say that "everone's stomach runbles a litte" unfortunately it is not a little and it extends throughout the period of the day. is this common for u guys 2?


----------



## E2horsecrzy4u (Aug 19, 2003)

Hey Ya that happens to me! it sorta depends on what i ate and stuff! I get really bad cramps mostly after I eat lunch and on the bus home from school. Why it happends then i have no clue!


----------



## asian_girl (Aug 22, 2003)

in the morning, i used to go to the bathroom like....3 times. twice at home and once at school. but its weird....i wont eat anything in the morning..then when 3 o clock hits i eat, take a nap, and when i wake up, im off to the bathroom. why is that?


----------



## theresnopoint (Sep 7, 2003)

i hate mornings..if i get woke up, like for school, i cramp, but if i wake up naturally, i seem ok...i think the surprise of being jolted awake may cause an adrenaline rush, which can cause cramps


----------

